
Waffles - Machine Learning command line tools - hamilton
http://waffles.sourceforge.net/
======
bravura
I do a lot of machine learning, and I'm not sure how useful this is. Machine
learning technology is not currently automatic enough that it can be effective
at the command-line level. By moving one level down the stack, to the API and
library bindings level, it becomes a lot more effective.

What I'm saying is that to use command-line machine learning, I would have to
couch it in a bunch of scripting. At that point in time, I might as well use
library bindings. So command-line is not a selling point for me.

------
MrVitaliy
Compared to WEKA (<http://www.cs.waikato.ac.nz/ml/weka/>), waffles look
inferior. Weka has a much wider variety of classifiers and filters to play
with.

~~~
lrm242
Yeah, but WEKA is a piece of Java bloatware. Waffles looks awesome, especially
if they keep it lean and mean and truly try to adhere to the unix philosophy
like they say. I'm excited.

~~~
woodson
Alas, the Java hate. MALLET, Mahout and Lingpipe are written in Java too and
don't suffer from it.

~~~
lrm242
Java hate? I never said all Java programs were bloatware, only that WEKA was
and that was a distinct difference between Waffles, which is what the OP
asked.

~~~
woodson
I found the phrase 'Java bloatware' to be indicative of a certain sentiment
towards the language (or JVM environment) in general (as compared to just
'bloatware'). And, given common use cases for machine learning toolkits, the
overhead incurred by the JVM doesn't warrant (IMHO) ruling out Java-based
options. I must have misread your comment, thanks for clarifying!

I'll have a look at the underlying C++ classes API
(<http://waffles.sourceforge.net/apidoc/html/index.html>).

------
sramsay
I'm discouraged by the fact that this may well be the worst logo in the
history of technology.

~~~
kurtosis
I actually kind of like it - true "ugliness" can just as elusive as beauty or
elegance. See this interesting book -
[http://www.nytimes.com/2007/12/02/books/review/Finnerty-t.ht...](http://www.nytimes.com/2007/12/02/books/review/Finnerty-t.html)

------
eqdw
Waffles? DON'T YOU MEAN CARROTS? AHAHAHAHAHA

~~~
AdamTReineke
No. This isn't Reddit.

~~~
brunov
Not even in Reddit would that comment be welcomed.

